# Favourite Public Aquariums



## TBRO (7 Jun 2009)

Hey,

Not sure if this topic has been done before. I always try and visit the aquarium if I visit the city. Was wondering what other peoples favourites were?







U.K - no 1 = Hull, The Deep - Really cool Marine pond and super massive big tank featuring huge ragged tooth sharks.

International - no 1 = Chicago, Shedd Aquarium - Really nice displays, fish all looked healthy. Awsome amazon biotopes with real plants and anacondas! I don't normally like seeing mammals in aquariums but the dolphin enclosure is vast and not coloured blue like a swimming pool, they seemed happy and can hide from the crowds if they want. 
                      no 2 = Vienna, 2 really nice aquariums in this city - "House of the Sea" - in an old air raid bunker, the best planted tanks I've seen in public aquariums, lots of breeding shrimp. "Imperial Zoo" - Massive living reef display Coral growing like crazy, big shoals of anthias, like a slice of Red Sea. 

I've had the miss-fortune to visit some bad ones too....

I think Monteray Bay would be top of my "to see list" - Oh well


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Jun 2009)

Chester/Ellesmere Port (? no idea where I was) - The Blue Planet


----------



## TBRO (13 Jun 2009)

Yeah I quite like the massive amazonian fish thet have, although the huge arapiama seems to have gone. It had a head that looks like it's made of cast bronze!


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Jun 2009)

Oceanarium in Lisbon.

I've only been to the deep to compare it to but there is no competition.  The Deep was pretty disappointing after seeing Lisbons before.  And more expensive to boot 

AC


----------



## TBRO (13 Jun 2009)

Nice, I'll put it on the "to visit list"

T


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2009)

Ocenario in Lisbon, think is the largest in Europe if I am not mistaken, stunning for me the best I have seen so far! (not that I have seen many lol)


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Jun 2009)

I've been there 3 times. lol. Will probably go again this year too 

AC


----------



## fishkeeper (14 Jun 2009)

I quite liked St Malo's aquarium. In Saint Malo in Normandy, France. I went there about 7 years ago so it has probably improved a lot!

Im going to the London Aquarium soon, anyone been there and is it good?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Im going to the London Aquarium soon, anyone been there and is it good?


Been there a few times and thought it was amazing until I visited Oceanario in Lisbon and that blew it away haha Its still a good visit, but I haven't been there in about 6 years, not sure if it has improved.


----------



## TBRO (15 Jun 2009)

Went to london in Febuary, was a little dissapointing because lots of areas were closed for maintainance - might be worth checking before you go.#

T


----------

